# Hedgehog won't eat kibbles



## aj82106 (Dec 30, 2014)

So I've had Periwinkle for just a week now and I noticed that she's lost a little weight and seldom touches her kibbles. But when I give her treats like superworms (with heads cut off) she eats them and often wants more. I'm concerned because she runs around her cage at night and doesn't touch her food. Also, the food in her dish has gone soft becaue of her not touching them. Should I replace it?

She still poops a lot though but yesterday her poop was blue-green colored. Earlier, she pooped again and it was blackish-green.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I change my hedgehog's food everyday. Are you giving her the same food she had at the breeders/wherever you got her from? What are you feeding her? How do you know she isn't eating? Are you weighing/counting kibble or are you just looking at it?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You might also want to try wetting the food in case she is having tooth problems. Or if the kibble is not the same size as she is used to.

If she is not eating the same food as the breeder had her on, that could account for the green poops.
Hedgehogs are also notoriously picky about kibble shape and size. 

You need to change the food EVERY day. They need fresh food and water at least once a day. 

If you are using a water bottle (which is mostly discouraged, due to teeth, mouth and freshness issues) the bottle needs to be cleaned and fresh water needs to be offered every day. Most of us use water bowls because they are easier to clean and offer a better position for hedgie to drink.

Is she drinking?


----------



## aj82106 (Dec 30, 2014)

CashmereSkeleton said:


> I change my hedgehog's food everyday. Are you giving her the same food she had at the breeders/wherever you got her from? What are you feeding her? How do you know she isn't eating? Are you weighing/counting kibble or are you just looking at it?


Yes. I'm using kibble provided by the breeder herself. I do count her kibble. I notice she would only eat half or one piece.



MomLady said:


> You might also want to try wetting the food in case she is having tooth problems. Or if the kibble is not the same size as she is used to.
> 
> If she is not eating the same food as the breeder had her on, that could account for the green poops.
> Hedgehogs are also notoriously picky about kibble shape and size.
> ...


I do use a waterbottle. and she drinks an okay amount considering the waterbottle is big. Gosh, I guess I do need to change her food every day. They get soggy over night.


----------

